# The Touchpad Has Another Os Ported To It Meego Based On Linux



## Bboy486 (Sep 20, 2011)

http://www.tabletsupportforum.com/forum/showthread.php/694-The-Touchpad-has-another-OS-ported-to-it?utm_medium=referral&utm_source=pulsenews

MeeGo is a open source, Linux-based platform.


----------



## autobulb (Oct 25, 2011)

Eh, MeeGo was interesting back when it was Maemo and before Android was out. Now that Android is firmly established why would you want to move to a niche OS? Even Nokia dropped it in favor of Windows I think.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

What about ubuntu, what happend to that support? Thats what i want


----------



## technut (Oct 20, 2011)

MeeGo is already a dead or nearly-dead OS.
https://meego.com/community/blogs/imad/2011/whats-next-meego

So putting it on the TouchPad doesn't really get you anywhere.


----------



## yeahman45 (Oct 16, 2011)

meego is dead but it is still nice to be able to have another os on touchpad







touchpad is the htc hd2 for tablets


----------



## autobulb (Oct 25, 2011)

yeahman45 said:


> meego is dead but it is still nice to be able to have another os on touchpad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure what that means. Is the HD2 heavily customizable and tinkered with?


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

autobulb said:


> Not sure what that means. Is the HD2 heavily customizable and tinkered with?


He means the HD2 came with Windows Mobile & had Android ported. Similar to the touchpad in that it was one of the last WinMo sets.
Yeah it can be modded quite extensively. Windows 98, XP, anything WinMo, 7, meego, etc.

*apologies. I should have said I think he means.


----------



## Bboy486 (Sep 20, 2011)

Ubuntu via vlc.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=962023

I'm not big into Linux and since wine will not work on arm processor I do not see a end use. But cool nonetheless.


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

Bboy486 said:


> Ubuntu via vlc.
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...ad.php?t=962023
> 
> I'm not big into Linux and since wine will not work on arm processor I do not see a end use. But cool nonetheless.


Or you know....just use Ubuntu Chroot that has been working for months now.


----------



## yeahman45 (Oct 16, 2011)

poontab said:


> He means the HD2 came with Windows Mobile & had Android ported. Similar to the touchpad in that it was one of the last WinMo sets.
> Yeah it can be modded quite extensively. Windows 98, XP, anything WinMo, 7, meego, etc.
> 
> *apologies. I should have said I think he means.


exactly what i meant!


----------

